# cissus drol



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

wasnt sure where to post this..? just wondering if any of you have heard of this testosterone booster called cissus drol? its all natural and hasnt got no side effects. just wondering if any of you have tried it? and has it help give you any good results?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

i have used cissus 50% which is great


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

milo360 said:


> wasnt sure where to post this..? just wondering if any of you have heard of this testosterone booster called cissus drol? its all natural and hasnt got no side effects. just wondering if any of you have tried it? and has it help give you any good results?


Theres a couple of posts about this in the supplement section mate, you might want to check it out............I think its just a natty test booster like trib though!


----------



## 6108 (Jun 26, 2007)

nice stuff, go for it.


----------



## GotWhey (Jul 17, 2007)

Similar to Hyperdrol x2


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Same active's as the old version of Mass FX & Hyperdrol - so if you double the dose, it's similar to doing the original Mass FX / Hyperdrol Stack (which got very good reviews). At a single dose you'll get decent effects from the combination of Cissus (cortisol control & joint support), Divanil (meant to be a good natty free test boost), 6-bromo (aromatose inhibitor as seen in lots of products from ALRI Restore to BAM, to Hyperdrol X2 and aPCT).

If you do a search for "Cissus Drol Reviews" you'll find loads about.

It's also about the only 6-bromo product you'll find presently as there's a worldwide shortage of that particular ingredient.

Hope that helps.


----------

